

Live with Jake Winebaum: how to upend a $20 billion industtry - skotzko
http://chill.com/room/this-week-in-startups

======
JCalacanis_123
Interesting guy.

~~~
skotzko
Super interesting. Didn't realize he had previously founded Business.com
before Brighter.

